# Happy Halloween 09!



## Viktoria2

*Trick or treat
Smell my feet 
Give me something good to eat. roud:*


----------



## Eylrid

Trick or treat
Smell my feet
Give me something good to eat
If you don't
I don't care
I'll just eat some underwear.

(Why do I get the weird feeling that I got that wrong?)


----------



## PeacePassion

"Trick or Treat"


----------



## scifigrrl

trick or treat


----------



## Galaris




----------



## snail

Happy Halloween. Trick or treat!


----------



## DevilDoll

Trick or Treat!!


----------



## Mikbert

Trick or treat!

Now gimme candy before I Waaagh! your house!


----------



## Stoic

Happy Halloween!
Trick or Treat. (Treat being the preferred)


----------



## Ben

I love Halloween. Free candy!

Trick or Treat!:tongue:


----------



## Morpheus83

Trick or treat! Happy Halloween guys!


----------



## Sybyll

Trick or Treat! Happy Halloween =)


----------



## Yours

Trick or treat. :wink:


----------



## Spooky

What if this whole thread is a trick instead of a treat?


----------



## Lady K

Haha. How cute. Sometimes I still wish I was young enough to go trick or treating.

Trick or Treat, Lance!


----------



## On the road to Damascus

I treat...then I trick (oops...that came out wrong...)...I trick then I treat...:tongue:


----------



## Chilln

To Trick? Or not to treat? 
That is the question.


----------



## LadyJava

Trick or Treat!

Happy Halloween, everyone! :laughing:


----------



## Lilsnowy

*Trick or treat!*

Happy Halloween! And a poem:

What did you do for Halloween?
Did you stay indoors and not be seen?
Did you throw on a costume and hit the road?
Or put on some pjs and stay at home?
Didl you buy some candy at the grocery store?
For the kids who'd be knocking at your door?
Did you light a candle -- or maybe two?
Watch a movie? Sip a brew?
Maybe share a bottle of wine?
Snuggle up to pass the time?

Quiet, noisy, or in-between
Hope it's a Happy Halloween.


----------



## TJP3

Happy Halloween everyone!!!

BTW, what do you use the gold for?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## parallel

Trick or treat. :tongue:


----------



## efromm

trick or treat...:laughing:


----------



## Ninja Nem

Trick or Treat.


----------



## Jorji

Trick or treat!


----------



## asbreathingflows

Trick or Treat? Hmm...


----------



## waterlilies

*Happy Halloween *

Trick or Treat!

Hope everyone's weekend was awesome!


----------



## openedskittles

Trick or Treat


----------



## So Long So Long

WHERE'S MY 1,000 GOLD COINS?! -falls off ski slope- (If you can guess what reference I just made... I'll give you some... candy...maybe...) 

Trick or treat, don't give me any smelly feet. roud:


----------



## Happy

Alright! Thanks to everyone that participated. Those who followed the rules got their treat and those who did not got their trick.:laughing:


----------

